# New!



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi,
I was actually browsing through some stuff about turtles and found this.

I decided to download the app and get started.

I bought angel yesterday.

I wanted to give her a big enclosure but they had none [emoji53].

I hope some of you will give me advice to raise my turtle!

Thank you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 3, 2018)

What kind of turtle?


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> What kind of turtle?



Im not really sure which specie it is(sorry if i spelt that wrong)but its a land turtle like to eat wet lettuce and a little bit of apple thats the only thing the pet shop guy told me.


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Im not really sure which specie it is(sorry if i spelt that wrong)but its a land turtle like to eat wet lettuce and a little bit of apple thats the only thing the pet shop guy told me.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 3, 2018)

You probably have a Tortoise, not a turtle. Knowing what kind of tortoise you have would be the first step for people to give you some tips. Different species require different things. Can you post some pics?


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You probably have a Tortoise, not a turtle. Knowing what kind of tortoise you have would be the first step for people to give you some tips. Different species require different things. Can you post some pics?



PHOTO SHOOT TIME!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm not the best at ID'ing them but it looks like some type of Hermann's tortoise. I'll let someone more experienced confirm that for you. Then you can take a look at the proper care sheets we have here. They usually give the wrong info at most pet shops too. Like the gravel I see in your pics, that's bad for them.


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm not the best at ID'ing them but it looks like some type of Hermann's tortoise. I'll let someone more experienced confirm that for you. Then you can take a look at the proper care sheets we have here. They usually give the wrong info at most pet shops too. Like the gravel I see in your pics, that's bad for them.



OH MY GOD [emoji50]
I was actually thinking to switch it to sand just in case
Thank you for telling me that


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> OH MY GOD [emoji50]
> I was actually thinking to switch it to sand just in case
> Thank you for telling me that


Sand isn't really good either, if they accidentally eat some it can cause impaction. Try to find Orchid bark, Coco Coir, or Cypress mulch.


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Sand isn't really good either, if they accidentally eat some it can cause impaction. Try to find Orchid bark, Coco Coir, or Cypress mulch.



Ok,
I would do anything to keep her healthy
(maybe its a girl or a boy but for now girl)
Thank you for al your help!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Ok,
> I would do anything to keep her healthy
> (maybe its a girl or a boy but for now girl)
> Thank you for al your help!


Np, one thing you can start doing right away before you get her setup properly is start giving her soaks. Fill a small dish or tub with warm water about up to just under her neck and soak her for about 30 minutes. This will help get her properly hydrated.


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, 

Can you show us some pictures of your set up and we can help you. What kind of lighting/ heating are you using?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 3, 2018)

What you have is a Russian tortoise, and your care needs to be changed ASAP.
Please give these a read immediately, and come back with questions.
Russian Tortoise Care Sheet https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/ 

Just a heads up, your tortoise will eventually need a minimum enclosure size of 8x4 feet. Right now what you have him in is WAY too small. He needs a minimum of a 40 gallon tank or tub, and that’ll last a few months. While he’s in that, start building an 8x4 foot tortoise table.


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you show us some pictures of your set up and we can help you. What kind of lighting/ heating are you using?



UVB light


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> UVB light



So no heating? Could we see a picture?


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> So no heating? Could we see a picture?



Actually i would like to know how to make an 8x4 tub


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Actually i would like to know how to make an 8x4 tub



You can’t make an 8x4 foot tub, but you can make an 8x4 foot table. From my understanding, what you can do is buy two sheets of ply wood, and turn one into a base. Legs are optional. Then, cut two 16x96 inch strips, and cut the remaining 16x96 inch strip in half. You can use metal “L” things to connect the base to the sides, and the sides to each other, or you can make a frame out of wood and pin the sides on. I’ll go see if I can find a thread about it.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 3, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> You can’t make an 8x4 foot tub, but you can make an 8x4 foot table. From my understanding, what you can do is buy two sheets of ply wood, and turn one into a base. Legs are optional. Then, cut two 16x96 inch strips, and cut the remaining 16x96 inch strip in half. You can use metal “L” things to connect the base to the sides, and the sides to each other, or you can make a frame out of wood and pin the sides on. I’ll go see if I can find a thread about it.



Or from what I’m seeing, you can just glue and screw the sides together? I can’t seem to find a “how to”thread.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't think that's a Russian. Let's send a shout out to @HermanniChris and to @Markw84


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think that's a Russian. Let's send a shout out to @HermanniChris and to @Markw84



What do you think it is
Im gonna give you what she likes to eat 
She likes lettuce and apples her favorite are those two
I feel like the pet store does not feed her she gobbled the food right up!


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 3, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think that's a Russian. Let's send a shout out to @HermanniChris and to @Markw84


I agree, yvonne. That looks like a Souss valley Tortoise to me. Testudo graeca soussensis.

I would love to heard a confrimation from @HermanniChris as he is the expert with testudo!


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> I agree, yvonne. That looks like a Souss valley Tortoise to me. Testudo graeca soussensis.
> 
> I would love to heard a confrimation from @HermanniChris as he is the expert with testudo!



If that is true i think i might have to research about it to make sure how i should build her new enclosure
And make sure that im taking care of her correctly.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh yeah, I just saw the first picture. Definitely not a russian, lol.
What store did you get this tortoise from?


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh yeah, I just saw the first picture. Definitely not a russian, lol.
> What store did you get this tortoise from?



I actually live in Saudi arabia i was born at the UK but i live in Saudi arabia Riyadh they have little pet stores around.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 3, 2018)

The animal is not a Russian tortoise and is in fact a Mesopotamian tortoise (Testudo graeca terrestris) for certain.


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

HermanniChris said:


> The animal is not a Russian tortoise and is in fact a Mesopotamian tortoise (Testudo graeca terrestris) for certain.



Is the enclosure big enough?
If not i have a bigger tub that i could cover with soil and make a cave.
I actually searched about the Mesopotamian tortoise and it didn’t give me no information about the enclosure what so ever


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 3, 2018)

That’s because the internet refers to them as “golden Greeks” the accurate name is Mesopotamian. Search its scientific name and you’ll find more. You can also visit my site, HermanniHaven.com which has some info on them. 
I’m sorry I have to be quick on here but you can find some great information about them on startortoises.net as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 3, 2018)

Greetings Angel Turtle.

I know that living in Riyadh you will not be able to easily find the things referenced here easily, especially things from the big home improvement stores that are in the US like Home Depot or Lowes. Having lived there a few years ago myself, I do know you have large garden centers and Carrefour and other non pet stores where you can look to get things noted here by posters. You definitely want to follow @HermanniChris ‘s care sheets. Larger enclosure, soakings, new substrate, etc.

Good luck, happy Torting!


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings Angel Turtle.
> 
> I know that living in Riyadh you will not be able to easily find the things referenced here easily, especially things from the big home improvement stores that are in the US like Home Depot or Lowes. Having lived there a few years ago myself, I do know you have large garden centers and Carrefour and other non pet stores where you can look to get things noted here by posters. You definitely want to follow @HermanniChris ‘s care sheets. Larger enclosure, soakings, new substrate, etc.
> 
> Good luck, happy Torting!



Thank you and i just gave her a soak [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Thank you and i just gave her a soak [emoji23]



Ps... when i lived there, we had a large enclosed courtyard AND a Greek tortoise that just loved the courtyard. Maybe you too have one of those, automatic sprinklers, plants, shade, some weeds and grass, no way to escape....


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Ps... when i lived there, we had a large enclosed courtyard AND a Greek tortoise that just loved the courtyard. Maybe you too have one of those, automatic sprinklers, plants, shade, some weeds and grass, no way to escape....



I dont have a courtyard but i will be putting in safe plants for angel just in case she chooses to munch on em!
I’ll be making a cave because tortoises like to hide obviously!
Im gonna put some soil for her to hid in there instead of the little cave.
And i’ll put a corner where i put here food!


----------



## nigelpr (Jul 4, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Ok,
> I would do anything to keep her healthy
> (maybe its a girl or a boy but for now girl)
> Thank you for al your help!


I guess is a Russian.....testudo family....I have two....more than 10 years.


----------



## nigelpr (Jul 4, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Ok,
> I would do anything to keep her healthy
> (maybe its a girl or a boy but for now girl)
> Thank you for al your help!


This are my russians


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 4, 2018)

nigelpr said:


> This are my russians
> View attachment 243951



Those heads dont look similar to mine...


----------



## nigelpr (Jul 4, 2018)

Angel_turtle said:


> Those heads dont look similar to mine...


It's true! The one that you have is a golden Greek!!!


----------

